# Galaxy Quest (2000)



## stripe (Dec 28, 2000)

Not having seen this one either I cant comment but from what I hear its great...






An enormously amusing sci-fi pastiche nearly undermined by Dean Parisot's flat-footed direction, GALAXY QUEST handily avoids the kind of campiness that inspires reviewer-quotes like "Set your phasers on fun!" The adventure-comedy takes itself and its characters seriously enough that you don't have to be a Star Trek fan to get it.

Twenty years after the demise of "Galaxy Quest," star Jason Nesmith (Tim Allen), who played Commander Peter Quincy Taggart of the NSEA Protector, happily mines the convention circuit. So do his less happy, but resigned co-stars, Gwen DeMarco (Sigourney Weaver), a.k.a. cheesecake cutie Lt. Tawny Madison; Fred Kwan (Tony Shalhoub) a.k.a. Tech Sergeant Chen; Tommy Webber (Daryl Mitchell) a.k.a. Lt. Laredo; and British ex-pat Alexander Dane (the exceptional Alan Rickman, all snappish sarcasm), who played the Spock-like Dr. Lazarus and whines about how he once played Richard III to five curtain calls.

A group of human-looking, alien fan-boys, however, never grokked that the "Galaxy Quest" signals they'd been receiving were fiction, an unknown concept to their Thermian race. They've modeled their society after the series' noble precepts and even built an exact copy of the Protector -- except that all the technology is real. So when reptilian warlord Saris (Robin Sachs) threatens to incinerate them over something called the "Omega 13" (an invention of the series' never-concluded cliffhanger finale), the "Commander" and his crew, plus a uniformed convention host (Sam Rockwell) who once got killed off during a "Galaxy Quest" opening sequence, wind up in active duty.

Handling logic questions so deftly that suspension of disbelief is never in a moment's doubt, the script finds surprisingly sympathetic humor in Nesmith's Shatner-like ego, Dane's long-simmering jealousy, and the way they have to reenact bits of old episodes in order to survive. The visual and verbal in- jokes, of course, are hilarious.

Parisot, a pedestrian TV director on his second feature, stepped in when original choice Harold Ramis left. His action sequences are embarrassments, and he plays the old TV-show scenes with the campy hand thankfully missing from the rest of the film. Though missing the spark that made MEN IN BLACK work so thoroughly well, GALAXY QUEST is still light years ahead of, say, SPACEBALLS.

--Frank Lovece 

STARRING:  Tim Allen (CST) - Jason Nesmith--"Commander Peter Quincy Taggart"
Sigourney Weaver - Gwen DeMarco
Alan Rickman - Alexander Dane--"Dr Lazarus" 

DIRECTORS: Dean Parisot


U.S. DISTRIBUTOR: DreamWorks SKG


RUNNING TIME: 102 mins.


MPAA RATING: PG

Copyright 2000 by Hollywood.com, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## missferal (Dec 28, 2000)

*Galaxy Quest.*

I regret not going to see this on the big screen. I thought it was outrageously funny. 
Not being a big fan of 'stupid' comedy such as the 'Flying high and Hot shots' movies, I was reluctant to pay out $12.oo for a ticket when I could (and did) wait and pay half that amount for the video.
Personally, I liked it, but that's my five (aussie) cents (US 2.5 cents) so take it or leave it.


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2001)

And another aussie 5 cents.

I love this one too and I saw it at the cinema.  I took the kids who thought it was brilliant.  Didn't take the husband because "americans can't do science fiction".

Bought it on video last week and we've watched it lots of times since.  My husband thinks it's great (there's hope for him yet  )

I think I see something of myself in the nerdy types who go to conventions and talk technical stuff about the show.  My husband DEFINITELY sees me in there.  He's even carrying on about how I'll probably sneak off to the BOBW11 convention in Sydney in a couple of weeks.  The kids think that teat's a great idea.  Trouble is I'll be in Sydney the weekend before so I can't do two trips so close.


----------



## loralee (Jan 26, 2001)

I loved this movie.  Saw it twice in the theater and bought it the first day it was out on video.  Since i do a lot of conventions as a dealer/vendor the part at the con was hysterical.  (Except for the part where the ship crashed through the wall and some poor dealers merch went flying I figure that's me.  The ship probably killed my van in the parking lot too.)  I thought Tim Allen did a wonderful 'Shatner'. The special effects were great.
lora


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Galaxy Quest.*



> _Originally posted by missferal _
> *I regret not going to see this on the big screen. I thought it was outrageously funny.
> Not being a big fan of 'stupid' comedy such as the 'Flying high and Hot shots' movies, I was reluctant to pay out $12.oo for a ticket when I could (and did) wait and pay half that amount for the video.
> Personally, I liked it, but that's my five (aussie) cents (US 2.5 cents) so take it or leave it.
> ...



I thought this movie was OK, but could have been far funnier, with lots more mocking of the genre possible..

Hot Shots on the other hand is an outstanding film


----------



## Dave (Mar 29, 2001)

Somehow I missed this one.

I just saw a trailer for it at the begining of 'American Beauty' video and it looks great. I must rent it sometime very soon.


----------



## Dave (Apr 4, 2001)

Well I've managed to see 'Galaxy Quest' now. The Voyage of the NTE-3120 NSEA Protector. "Never give up, never surrender."

S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S

W
A
R
N
I
N
G

Tim Allen's Commander Peter Quincy Taggart looks uncannily like William Shatner. His character is even given corn-fed Iowa beef to eat, while Dr Lazerus gets something worse than Gakh. And he gets his shirt ripped off fighting the alien monster.

Sigorney Weaver, as a blonde, has a character who's only role is to repeat what the computer says. Tommy, the 'Wesley' character must have been about 12 years old in the original series. The crewman Guy, with no last name is worried that he will die immediately they land on the planet, or maybe that he is the plucky comic relief. I have read that Garrett Wang thinks that the engineer character in love with the octopus-like alien is a dig at him.

Really, this is a one-joke film in the same way 'Spaceballs' is to 'Star Wars', but there are some good bits - They have to find a replacement for the damaged Berylium Sphere, and they stop the self-destruct of the ship, but the countdown continues on until it stops with one second to go.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 7, 2001)

I enjoy this movie.  Although I prefer to see it in tv and not in the cinema. It was fun to watch.  

Krystal


----------



## MsGudBod (Apr 7, 2001)

I myself, thought Tim Allen was perfect for Galaxy Quest, and enjoyed it tremendously.  Tim is hillarious.

A movie that got no press for being a "B" movie I guess is Supernova.

It was surpriseingly good. effects were better than I expected. If you haven't seen it, check it out.


----------



## Dave (Apr 11, 2001)

There is an excellent review of Galaxy Quest here:

http://www.scifi.com/sfw/issue140/screen.html


----------



## MsGudBod (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks for the site Dave. 

Have you seen Supernova?


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2001)

Nope!  I hadn't even heard of it until you said!

Is it on video? What's it about?


----------



## MsGudBod (Apr 13, 2001)

Yes, it's on video.  The stars are James Spadder , Angela Basset, Lou Diamond Phillips, with some no names stired in. The captain Is or was a big name at one point, but I can't remember it, face is very familiar.

It's about a medical team in outer space, they jump thru worm hole and stuff to anwser distress call, and on this call thing go very wrong........................

I want you to see it, so I'm not gonna tell you the rest. It was rather good, to me. It didn't get all the press it should, that's why I call it a "B" movie, but to me it was better than some of those so call "A" movies.

Check it out, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Dave (Apr 13, 2001)

Thanks, I will watch it... sometime!

I have heard of it, I remember now you say James Spader was in it. I think it came out about the same time as 'Event Horizon', which I also haven't seen, but I think they have similar themes?? That may be why it didn't get the publicity it deserved?


----------



## MsGudBod (Apr 14, 2001)

More than likely that was the reason. I had forgotten about Event Horizon.  Remember seeing trailers, but never saw the movie.  I might have to go check it out. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## spacebabe (Apr 14, 2001)

I liked this movie a lot.  I feel sometimes Sci-fi movies take themselves too serious, so it was a nice treat.  I loved the bit at the convention.

I enjoyed spotting where they had 'borrowed' varoius bits from.

I saw it in the cinema and the big screen makes a differnce.

:rolly2: Spacebabe


----------



## MsGudBod (Apr 15, 2001)

I shall be renting that one tonight.


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

yeah i thought it was pretty funny!  Especailly Guy and  his 'I'm gonna die attitude' and the "don't you guys ever WATCH the show!!" 

A slight warning don't watch it a second time.  it stopped being funny and started getting annoying!

Never give up, Never surrender!
Maria


----------



## MsGudBod (May 25, 2001)

Never give up Never surrender.
Are your lil aliens saying that too?


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 4, 2001)

By Grabthar's Hammer, how can you say that?  This movie requires repeated rewatching just so you can catch *all* the in jokes 

Just so you know, in the US, we like to refer to this movie as "The best Star Trek movie ever made"  


Heh, heh, heh


----------



## MsGudBod (Jun 6, 2001)

You know what there aren't many things i don't do well, but i recently found that i don' t like or take orders very well.  So i watched it over and over and over..............LOL:rolly2:


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Somehow I missed this one.
> 
> I just saw a trailer for it and it looks great. I must rent it sometime very soon. *


----------



## Dave (Jun 22, 2001)

Are you agreeing with me, Ice?

Because I _did_ go and rent it and it _was_ worth it!

42 posts! It was only about 12 hours ago that I said "Hi" to your first post! Keep that up and you will beat Asmiley!


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2001)

Yes I am agreeing with you!
Also...who's Asmiley? I don't think I'vce seen that person around yet.
~Ice~


----------



## Dave (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Asmiley*

She's been away, but she is the top poster here. This site began as a TalkStargate site, so most of the long term members like Stargate. I came here just after Christmas, and the Star Trek and X-Files and stuff was already here. The books and movies haven't been here long, hence not many posts in them. 

Do go and rent this film, it's made by someone who likes Star Trek, otherwise they wouldn't be so cruel!


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

i thought his movie was great. the very idea was cool, the jokes were good, too.


----------



## MsGudBod (Jul 12, 2001)

hmmm?
Tell me are you hopelessly fond of the movie or was there just nothing better to watch on the boobtub, when you watch this movie on Cinemax even though you own it on video?  

Honestly there was nothing better on. Really. I'm not lying.   :evil:


----------



## HeyLynny (Aug 13, 2001)

*Galaxy Quest!*

I never laughed so hard!  I saw Galaxy Quest in the theaters with my cousin.  It was excellent!  I, of course, bought tohe video once it came out.  Did anyone notice in the scene before Sigourney and Tim go through the hallway of metal things crashing together....Sigourney says "screw that", but if you watch her lips she was really saying "f---".  Did anyone else catch that?  I guess I may have watched it a few too many times to have caught that.  But, I couldn't help it ...it was really funy!


----------



## Chicky Babe (Nov 20, 2001)

This is a really cool film.  Alan Rickman was great and it was really funny.  If you haven't seen it - RENT IT NOW!!!!!!!!
:angryfire  :coolyello :blah:  :laugh2:


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2001)

Have you seen the 100th episode of Stargate -- Wormhole X-Treme? Same idea, but not as funny.


----------



## Neo (Nov 23, 2001)

That was an great film and an even better episode of stargate,,,, cool


----------



## MsGudBod (Nov 23, 2001)

I  loved  that movie, as  i said before, but as for  wormhole  x-treme...............
Well  it left  a bit to be  desired  for   me.  Don't   get me wrong, it was stargate so  of  course  I  watched and  liked  it.   :blush:


----------



## MsGudBod (Nov 23, 2001)

But........................


----------



## Neo (Nov 23, 2001)

WEll for one the movie had more time to do more ... the movie was well funny...... LOved the aliens..

Sigornay weaver was fab... Well what can i say about Alan Rickamn.... such a class actor


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i loved this movie!  it's like trekkies gone awry!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 13, 2002)

Watched it, watched it again, and again, and again.

Laffed every time


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

i think to really like this movie you had to have been a sci fi fan.  cause my mom isn't and she didn't really like the movie the first time through.  but then i got her hooked on ds9 reruns and then she watched it again and loved it


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 23, 2002)

I love this movie!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 23, 2002)

*What was your favourite part of Galaxy Quest?*

There were so many great moments to choose from in this movie.  Most of the convention scenes were great "By Grabthor's Hammer..."    Kwan's trip in the transporter, The pilot (I forget his name) scraping the ship along the space station wall, The cute little aliens with the big teeth.

I think my favourite part was when the spaceship crash landed at the convention hall, and the actors all stumbled out looking all disheveled, to the cheers of the adoring fans.

Or at the end, when they get their new show, and Sam Rockwell's character actually has a name!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 24, 2002)

:gaptooth:


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 24, 2002)

You're right...there are too many to list, but I'll name a few of mine...

1.  When Sigourney Weaver says "Whoever wrote this episode should be shot!" after they went through the metal clamper things.  

2.  When the last person gets transported to the ship (I forget his name) and he just says calmly "What's wrong with them?" to the rest of the crew who are still in shock from the trip.

3.  Then the same crew man is calmly eating on the smaller ship while everyone else is nervous.  And he opens the door before checking if it is breathable air, just sniffs the airs.

4.  Of course the part where he was making out with the alien and all of her limbs came out and Guy is stuck watching and says "Thats just wrong"

5.  When Sigourney says "we better get out of here before somebody kills Guy"


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HeyLynny _
> *
> 5.  When Sigourney says "we better get out of here before somebody kills Guy" *



Oh yeah I forgot that one - LMAO!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought of a few more...
-when the Commander and Sigourney kiss at the end
-the way Sigourney's boobs slowly throughout the movie are more and more visible
-when they beam up the animal that was attacking the Commander and his guts spill out all over and Sigourney just says to the Commander "hold please".  
-Right before Sigourney and Commander go throught he chopping blocks she says "Screw that" but if you read her lips she clearly said f**k.
-When the kid has to take out the garbage during a very critical moment when he's trying to guide the commander through the ship.
-When his parents let him go outside with clearly a lot of fireworks and then just say "At least he's outside".

Do you think I've seen this movie too many times?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HeyLynny _
> *
> Do you think I've seen this movie too many times? *



Hmmm, could be 

I did notice the synched in bit that Sigourney said - I wasn't sure if that was supposed to be a joke or they had to do it to get whatever rating it had...


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 27, 2002)

I was in Virgin Megastore the other cos theres a hige vid sale going down and i saw this film on sale for Â£2 so i bought it being the SciFi lover that i am and i saw trailers a while back and it looked ok. All i have to say, is that i feel asleep after half an hour or something, i just didnt find it funny  well, maybe the aliens gave me a giggle at first, but thats about it 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jun 3, 2004)

*FELLOW QUESTARIANS!*

YES! Found it! OMG, I love Galaxy Quest. This is by far my favorite scifi spoof to date. I'm gonna be in here for a while...


----------



## little smaug (Jun 3, 2004)

This is one of those films that has a fine line - if you love sci-fi, you get all the references and find it hilarious. Or if you're not into sci-fi as much, you just find it cheesy.

But luckily, I love sci-fi, so I loved this film. 
The references were hilarious, and Tim Allen and Alan Rickman had me in stitches as always. This  film is definately the greatest sci-fi spoof around, everybody should watch it. :rolly2: 

Actually, I haven't seen it for ages, I may have to go out and buy it now.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jun 3, 2004)

Absolutely! I think the cast was wonderful; they did a fantastic job. As for the laughter, as soon as it starts it never stops. LOL. I'm always keeling(sp) over throughout the whole movie. The scifi spoof wit is hilarious.

That movie keeps me going at work.  
And, I gotta go buy the DVD too. I've got Stargate The Movie 10th Anniversary Ultimate Edition on hold til Sat. If they have Galaxy Quest, all I need is one more movie to get one for free! Yay! :rolly2: 

"Never Give up, Never Surrender!"


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 6, 2004)

i think for those who live in the states where trekkies and sci fi conventions, the people who dress like a certain character everyday of their life.....all those things are much more prevalent (sp?) so i think more people (like my parents) who were never really that into science fiction really could appreciate a lot too.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Galaxy Quest*

I loved this as a take off of star trek and of the hollywood 'cult'ure. tim allen as commander taggert, allan rickman is as always fantastic. sigourney weaver being the brainless speaker girl. the geordie/wesley wannabe... they had them all from TOS and TNG, and yet they managed to make a film with a plot and a storyline instead of the usual take off ridicuous puns. 
The 'Trekkies' were so good, knowing the layout of the fictional ship and being the guide to the team, who had obviously never bothered to learn anything about the series that had made them a hit.
i'm shocked that no-one has started a discussion of this film before. so here goes...

and by grabthars hammer i will avenge you...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

by the Sons of Worvan!

This film was great - my favourite bit of dialogue involves the compare who goes with the crew and then becomes obsessed with the fact he's going to die because he played a 'redshirt' in the tv series. 

[_the crew is on a shuttle descending to an alien planet_] 
*Guy Fleegman*: I changed my mind. I wanna go back. 
*Sir Alexander Dane*: After the fuss you made about getting left behind? 
*Guy Fleegman*: Yeah, but that's when I thought I was the crewman that stays on the ship, and something is up there, and it kills me. But now I'm thinking I'm the guy who gets killed by some monster five minutes after we land on the planet. 
*Jason Nesmith*: You're not gonna die on the planet, Guy. 
*Guy Fleegman*: I'm not? Then what's my last name? 
*Jason Nesmith*: It's, uh, uh - -I don't know. 
*Guy Fleegman*: Nobody knows. Do you know why? Because my character isn't important enough for a last name, because I'm gonna die five minutes in. 
*Gwen DeMarco*: Guy, you have a last name. 
*Guy Fleegman*: DO I? DO I? For all you know, I'm "Crewman Number Six". 

class


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

pure class. the film was so multilayard.. i'm gonna watch it tonight. another plus from my point of view is that my toddler loves it, so i get to watch...


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

That crewman would go on to become Zaphod Beeblebrox 

I really like this film as well. It's a fantastic example of how you can poke fun at something without being mean and petty. In fact it ends up being quite touching in that respect.

It's genuinely laugh out loud stuff at some points as well, which helps. Great cast too, and some truley unexpectedly impressive cleavage 

Oh and... Never Give Up... Never surrender.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I'm surprised the "Minor Miners" don't freak it out?


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

Thinking back on it now... are the uniforms (and possibly even the sets) actually quite similar to those in Enterprise?

And another cool thing. When it came out there was a fake website for the series it was based on that had an episode guide and everything.


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*







Well I realise the show was supposed to be based on the original Star Trek, but looking at this it looks like the Captain and the Token bumpy headed alien could have been the inspiration for Enterprise!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I'm a fan of this movie as well. My favourite moment - when they land on a planet and the captain starts rolling around on the ground while the others just watch in confusion


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

it's all good, although ash, i'd say not to insult the valient team of galaxy quest by comparing to enterprise. shudder


----------



## Alysheba (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

This was a very funny film. I loved it. I loved the part where they are going through the room with all those metal stomper things and DeMarco says, "Whoever wrote this episode should DIE!" LOLOL...


----------



## Pyan (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

My favourite bit is the authentic way that Sigourney Weaver's character gradually sheds bits of clothing through the climax of the film. Sheer genius, and a terrible warning to lazy SF film-makers.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

watched it again, i loved the way sigourney weave looks the same, yes i know it was shot at the same time, but irl these actresses aren't allowed to age at all. 
Also how i could miss tony shaloub. he was so great. when they come out of the pod's, everyone is shellshocked, except for him


----------



## Los Marilos (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I just watched this last night! It's such a funny film. I love the little minor miners and how the crew think they're so cute until they eat the crippled one!  And the digitiser. Cool stuff.


----------



## Mark Robson (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

Somebody mentioned this film in passing the other day.  I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed it.  The casting was excellent, and the observation displayed by the script writers in their mick-take of Star Trek was superb.  The dry comments thrown in by Alan Rickman throughout the film were just so him!  Tim Allen as the Kirk wannabe, making sure to lose his shirt in every fight scene ... priceless.

Much as I have been a fan of Star Trek for years, I have to say that this film and cast outshone some of the Star Trek films for entertainment value.  It got a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

what i enjoyed so much was to watch a spoof that wasn't a farce.


----------



## Mark Robson (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I know what you mean.  Spaceballs the Movie was ridiculous.  There were funny moments in it, but it was not in the same league as Galaxy Quest.  This was a spoof with class.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

yes, made up of one liners whereas galaxy quest could have stood on its own as a film, no need to be a trekkie or know the background behind it. hmmm, i was gonna watch blade tonight, now i'm deff thinking of going galaxy.


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*



			
				Mark Robson said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. Spaceballs the Movie was ridiculous. There were funny moments in it, but it was not in the same league as Galaxy Quest. This was a spoof with class.


 
Galaxy Quest was a loving spoof that actually cared about the film/shows/genre that it was spoofing. That made it very watchable to any Trekker that has a sense of humor.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I cannot believe that I didn't declare my love for this film the first time around...so thanks, Los Marilos, for bumping it back up to give me the opportunity.

I've been a Star Trek fan ever since there has been a Star Trek.  And, honestly, I see _Galaxy Quest_ as a loving but pragmatic tribute to the original series.  It acknowledges the warts, and the cheesy aspects of ST, but is affectionate in spite of them.  Just thinking about the movie makes me grin...in fact, my mother asked me what I was smiling about as I've been typing this post.


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

It's a great film with some brilliant performances from Tim Allen, Alan Rickman and Sigourney Weaver.  You're taken on a real emotional journey (as well as an intergalactic one).


----------



## Paradox 99 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

By Grabthar's Hammer, I love this film.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*



			
				Mark Robson said:
			
		

> The dry comments thrown in by Alan Rickman throughout the film were just so him! .


 
Yeah. Think Alan was being serious when he said those comments.  

I love this film,  I like it how the geek kids help save the day.  

Go GEEKS!


----------



## Aeris (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Galaxy Quest*

I love it when...Guy, or whatever his name is, says:

Don't open that!  Is there *AIR? *You don't know!!! (takes deep breath)

When I tried to get my friend to watch this movie, she fell asleep, and I've never gotten her to watch it again.  It's really sad, because she didn't even get to see the minor miners.  sigh.  Oh well.  
Has anybody else been to Goblin Valley?  That's where they filmed that planet sequence.  It's hotter than hell in that place, and the rock formations make it feel other-worldly...I think I'll go back...


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 24, 2006)

3 threads merged into one -


----------



## orionsixwings (Aug 25, 2006)

lol!  This is like my FAVORITE SCI-FI FILM OF ALL TIME!!

So many good lines:

Yeah, I believe that was Guy Fleegman that said those immortal words, and Tony  Shalhoub's character, Fred Kwan, answered -- "looks fine to me."  

Another part of the film that I love is when Jason Nesmith told Tommy Webber to take the ship out to space and the Tommy pushed a button, his face was PRICELESS!!  

I love this film.  I wonder why they won't make a sequel?


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 25, 2006)

I love this film Alan Rickman was brillent as usual


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't normally like comedies but I thought that this movie was fairly good. For a comedy it was excellant.

Alan Rickman always rocks and is sexy.


----------



## Aeris (Aug 28, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> Alan Rickman always rocks and is sexy.


 
Haha!  I second that!


----------



## Eoghann (Aug 28, 2006)

I really need to re-watch that movie. It's been at least a year since I saw it. Very funny. The cool thing about it is that while I was laughing at some of the in-jokes, my wife who is not a sci-fi fan was enjoying it at the more basic level. Works for everyone.


----------

